# Marj and Kristin...



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Wishing the 2 of you a VERY 
Happy Birthday. 
Hope you both have another blessed year full of love, success, joy, health and Neezer-fun!*
:grouphug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Happy Birthday!!!:whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Ladies!*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Have a wonderful birthday Ladies!!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

May this be the best year yet!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday to two great Ladies. Hope each of you get tons of presents and good stuff-and the three "kids" hope you both get lots of good stuff to eat-treats are their idea of a great present.

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY
From
Pat, Miss Paige, Mr Roman, Ms Frannie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday to you both!!!! arty:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

hsappy birthday Marj and Kristen!

Ryan


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Awwww thanks everyone!

You are all so sweet :biggrin1:

Marj happy birthday!!!!!

Tony and I just got back from the park with the boys. They spent 2 hours at this great off-leash small dog park we just found. Carlito thought he was the mayor and spent the entire time greeting every new dog that came in and trying to entice them to chase him. He also made a girlfriend, a pug named Maya, who he courted until she started following him around non-stop, then he got tired of her . Nico is more of a one on one player, and found a little chihuahua to be his best friend for the afternoon. He was a little shy at first, but he really blossomed and by the end he was running around with the pack that Carlito was leading. It has been such a great day already, thanks again for thinking of us! I have plans with hubby all day, then brunch and mimosas with my girlfriends tomorrow!

:grouphug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kristin and Marj, wish you a very Happy birthday and a great year ahead! 

Kristin, I am so looking forward to seeing you and yours at Laurie's. It would be fun to see Lito and his kid playing non-stop!:biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Kristen, Marj, have a good one!
Marj, I hope you get your cake from a real plate. Just as a special birthday treat. That way there won't be any doggy after taste. xxoox gf
Carole


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARJ & KRISTIN! I HOPE YOUR DAY IS FANTABULOUS!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy birthday to two wonderful ladies.










Riley & Monte are sending over lots of birthday kisses.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ladies!

Kristin- Sounds like you have already had a great day with all the men in your life!

Marj- Hopefully you are out being treated to a great day as well!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:tea::tea:Happy Birthday Marj!:tea::tea:

:whoo::juggle:Happy Birthday Kristen!:juggle::whoo:

Hope you have a wonderful day! :thumb:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Kristen & Marj.......Hope you both have a Happy Healthy Birthday.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, thank you guys!!! :biggrin1: Kristin, glad to hear you had a great one today. Who knew I shared my b'day with a forum member? Too cool. 

Nothing special going on here. Had to work on finish a painting job in the house so that was "fun". Oldest son's gone to pick up some sushi for dinner - I know very little about sushi, but Alex swears I'm going to love the "real" stuff compared to what they offer at the grocery store. Heck, I'm easy. ound:
*
"Marj, I hope you get your cake from a real plate. Just as a special birthday treat. That way there won't be any doggy after taste. xxoox gf"*

Carole, I had to read this twice before I got it! You brat. LMBO !! :brushteeth:ound:

bye for now! Sushi's here!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday ladies. Hope it's a special day for you both.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

_Happy Happy Birthday, Kristin and Marj!!!!_


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Marj and Kristin. I hope you both had terrific days. In fact, my theory is it's best to spread it out. Make it a birthday month!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday To You...... BOTH!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARJ AND KRISTIN!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIENDS!!!! I am so sorry that I missed this post yesterday, but was outside all day so was not online.

I am honored to be able to call you both my friend!!!

Marj, I will have a martini in your honor!! And whenever you need some more humerous stories - let me know, you know I have a ton of them.

Kristin - you are such a sweet sweet [email protected]! I Hope that Tony took good care of you on your special day and I cannot wait to see you guys in two weeks!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

A great, big BELATED Happy birthday to you both!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone! You guys know how to make a gal smile. :biggrin1:

Go ahead and have that martini for me, Laurie. After all YOU are the Martini Queen!! :whoo: 

Jill, I love your idea of celebrating all month long. Yup, I think I can get used to that! lol

I am honored to call many of you here my friends. Thank you! ((((((((hugs)))))) :grouphug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARJ AND KRISTIN!!

I hope you both got treated like queens...and I hope it continues for the rest of the year!!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

A very happy belated birthday to you both, Marj and Kristin. Cazzie wags his tail for you, and Chelsie does too!

Suzy


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday, Marj and Kristin!!!


----------

